# brass gear conversion...revisited



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i had some time in the last few day to revisit the brass gear conversion and wanted to show a few pics and how i do it. i spect we all do it just a lil different. first off i,m not crazy bout the newer style jets but, i gotta make friend with them.also this has been done many times before and slotcarman is the guy that i got this from.in fact the first 1 i tried i failed so bad i pm,d him and asked him if he wanted it.he kindly said he,d fix it, but i never sent it and fixed it myself and has become a nice car at my trak.so round up a .075 brill bit and start carefully ream out the journals get you some brass that fits tight. the stuff i have mic,d out at.076.5 nice and tight.start fitting and shaping the brass and cut and file each very carefully till yer happy.i save the clustergear reaming for last(seems that this area needs the most work)also a cone shaped bit for some finishing and smoothing.continue testing parts till yer happy with the fit of each component.this 1 is going to get the arm that came out of it but,i,m gonna slip some wizard 14 t for arm and 12t final drive.i,ve done 3 or so of this conversion and seems the more i do the better they get.also check out how i vented tis 1 out.when assembled and running nice you can hear a swoooush of the arm spining up and the sound is very satisfying cuz they really are workin right.i dont mind chopping these thing up cuz there are plenty to be had and kinda cheap too(like me).slotcarman thanx for showing us all before.so if ya got some of these hangin round why not chop 1 up! you,d be surprised how good they run with this mod. show some pics too.i,ll show more as i go along till done.and i,ll try to take better pics too.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Ok.. Been there!*

Good switch over. Is that chassis bushed? I found that the Aurora gear shaft was a little tight in the AW/JL gearplate and I had to ream the gearplate hole a bit for the required clearance. All in all, the brass gears do help calm down the AW/JL chassis but the final soultion for me was to add a 9 tooth pinion gear underneath the gearplate in place of the plastic 14 tooth gear
Of course AW has fixed this in the later chassis by adding a 19 tooth crown gear to the axle...

Scott


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

nodaz thanx for addin yes it has a full house bush every journal has been bushed. after i posted trhis i went down and did more work on this mantis.maybe the best mesh of gears that i,ve done yet ! very smooooth and slick. pics later.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Great craftsman ship joe! Wish I could figure stuff like this out but, it is over my head mostly. Who knows maybe if I check out a few more threads here on HT about chassis performance...Hmmmmmmmmmmmm

It can look pretty but, if it don't run then it is just a rock.

I'm not very good at tinkering with cars to this extent. Everyone has there nitch. If only paint could make a car run better...dang it.

Bob...feel the need for speed...zilla


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*I have wanted*

I have wanted to do up a chassis with bushings. Just too lazy to do it..:freak:
I also have wanted to do a total chassis lowering like I have seen done.
Shave the gear plate, mill the inside of the chassis thinner, shave the top of the chassis...
All for the sake of lowering a Tjet.
But I haven't tried that yet either.... My list of "gonnas" is getting longer. 

Scott


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

o.ko after some tuning and bending i think i got this chassi going pretty good.in the pic ya see some dash mags that iwas saving for a later build but decieded to use ,em on this 1. i did have to glue,em inplace cuz they wanted to hit the arm tips.also it did have some of the wizard wide shoes but they were hitting the shoes causing some arching so i swapped them out for some standard type shoes.this chassis loves to be thrown into a turn at a good rate of speed and holds tight comming out of it.and it also likes to drink the oil too! runs cool as november and was alot of fun to build too.i was gonna use the bug body on it but it deserves something a lil lower and more sleek.i dont know if putting bushings in all the journals and some radical venting to the chassi and gear plate add any speed but it,s just some stuff to do to these things.this 1 does make the swwoshing sound at the end of a long straight, but would be more pronounced with some smaller rims/ tires.in this trim the .410,s on the rear seem a lil tall and it does,nt get out of the turns as quick as say some .375,s would but i,ll take it.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i,m just gonna add to this thread it,s a new build that i,ve been wanting to do for a while.seems i,ve been buying go fast parts and never had the confidence to put,em all in 1 chassis. so it,s a new year and i,m ready.this 1 starts out with i believe to be a brand new solid rivet chassis that i installed brass bushings in all journals.also the gear plate has been vented in the front.it also has bushings in all.some of the "go fast" include dash mags slottech shoes jb,s thunder brushes an rt-ho crown gear wizzard arm and 12 tooth final drive,but best of all i got myself an xmas gift tadaah it,s a tjets grigs custom wound arm!!! i told jim what kind of trak (road) and some parts i was gonna use in a few days this arm came in the mail!i just really took my time assembling said parts and came out with this. it is the fastest/smoothest most sure footed jet i,ve made yet!this chassis combined with a jw,s speed parts pro pak containing axels rims tires pin body screws and all the stuff that makes a jet stick good. just a fine and (expensive)tjet but worth every penny!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Kinda scary when you think of the investment in parts going into one chassis! I can understand why you were putting off the build. It looks sweet, and I bet it'll be even smoother and faster once it gets some track time under it's wheels. Good going Joe! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Nice! It's all about the right parts! Good job!


----------

